# My HD Sly 2 Let's Play!



## MoreThanLuck (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey everyone! I think this is the best place to put this, and if not feel free to remove it.  

Anyways, I am a let's player on youtube, and I'm currently doing an HD Let's Play of Sly 2! I'm on Episode 23 right now, and I wanted to share it with you guys and get some feedback!

Here's Episode 23:


And the whole playlist of my Let's Play:
http://www.youtube.c...feature=mh_lolz

Please watch the newest episode, and maybe some of the others and tell me what you think!
Thanks everyone!
- Ian


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's the latest episodes! I'm in the process of editing together episode 29 right now!
Here's 25:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WWdBxlcQaA&list=PLC18A911355612D24&index=25&feature=plpp_videoIn this episode we rob 2 trains, and get prepared for the operation! Hoorah!​


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's 26:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTeXbX05UtQ&list=PLC18A911355612D24&index=26&feature=plpp_video
In this episode we have a run in with Neyla, and rob another train blind!​*I just realized the game audio is very quiet. Sorry everyone.​


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's episode 30! Please check it out, it means a lot to me! Oh and leave me some feedback either here or on youtube if you would! Thanks! I always listen to viewer's recommendations!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGE8656elxk&lc=iC1LVyTdq2uRvDg3GxCr5y-0a9v47-fJ6vsxP4N8N_k&feature=inbox
In this episode, we do the operation and attempt to best Jean Bison at his own game!​Thanks again everybody!​


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Everyone!
Here's episode 33! In this episode we use TNT on buildings, get invisibility, and punch birds in the FACE!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISw6BCp37CY
Please check it out and leave me some feedback either here or on youtube!


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey everyone!
Here is the final episode of my Sly 2 Let's play! The last episode, where we fight Clock-la in an epic battle where there can be only one winner! I have worked so incredibly hard on this series and it would mean absolutely the world to me if you guys would even just click on this final episode! Thanks to everyone who watched, subscribed and supported me in the past, I can't even express how much it means to me!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KyXk0ZVt1I
Thanks so much guys! Please let me know what you liked and didn't like about the series as a whole, and about this final episode!


----------



## Supernova741 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for these!


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Apr 29, 2012)

Supernova741 said:


> Thanks for these!


Thank you for watching! If you really like them, I urge you to subscribe! You don't even need a youtube account!


----------

